# Website is live!



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

It's still a work in progress, but we now have a website!  Stop by for a visit!


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice site!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you!  It'll be nice to have everything all in one place.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job, very nice looking site!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 20, 2011)

Still in awe over being photoshopped completely out of a picture.  He needs to call me and teach ME how to do that!  I have photoshop and barely know how to use it...

Great site!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Still in awe over being photoshopped completely out of a picture.  He needs to call me and teach ME how to do that!  I have photoshop and barely know how to use it...
> 
> Great site!




That's a photographer for you.  I uploaded the pic and like 5 minutes later you were INVISIBLE!   Like magic. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 20, 2011)

I like being invisible...hahaha


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

